# cool forcaster site~ winter weather outlook!



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

great site run by a network of mets, gives you info for free weatherworks charges 1000's for!

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...wdiscussion&groupid=8&topicid=1122&Itemid=179

rob also does storm reports and text message updates for a very fair price

tell him brad sent you


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

where is Canada on that map?


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

hrmmm...... i guess its just 100% certain you get snow up there, so theres no point in doing a winter outlook!! haha


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BC Handyman;1655822 said:


> where is Canada on that map?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Halloween Storm? Umm, no thanks.


----------

